# round 2



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Second batch, still mistakes aplenty.. but no "fuzzy" ones this time


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man you are cranking them out! Pardon the pun! LOL I really like that orange belly one.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice work, hope i can do some like that on my 40th try lol


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You've been busy! I favor the last one on the right.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

socdad...do you have some kind of production/assembly line in your shop?  ...you are bangin' out a bunch in a few short days and nice looking to boot...I like the "two in one" picture lures...nice subtle colors and profiles...look like good fish catchers!!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Nice work on that batch! But keep an open mind on the fuzzy ones, the fish just might like those to Keep up the good work.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work socdad. I like the green belly firetiger pattern. I like how you changed body colors on that one moving down the body. I might have to try that.


----------

